# Anyone else watching the eagle cam?



## navigator9 (Mar 19, 2016)

A bald eagle's nest in Washington, D.C., one egg has hatched already, and the second is predicted to hatch some time this weekend. I've been leaving the screen up on my laptop, and checking in from time to time. Don't know if it's mom or dad on the nest, but they did stand up a while ago, and I could see the baby and the egg. The adult, who was very still for a long time, seems fidgety at the moment, maybe anxious to be relieved from duty by their mate, or maybe a sense that baby number two is getting ready to hatch? Anyway, it's fun to watch. This is a high def cam with great detail. 
http://www.eagles.org/dceaglecam/


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 19, 2016)

NOW I am!

Thank you!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 19, 2016)

It was very interesting to see the exchange of positions by the adults. #1 had been on the nest for a while, and I could see it vocalizing, it appeared loudly, and I wondered if it had seen it's mate nearby. Sure enough, a minute or two later, #2 showed up. I thought #2 would be bringing food for the fuzzball, but not the case. #1 stood up, #2 settled over the fuzzball, and #1 flew away. Shortly, #2 stood up, and the fuzzball could be seen with mouth wide open. Then, #2 reached to the back of the nest and pulled out what appeared to be a small dead animal. #2 pulled little pieces from it and fed the hungry baby. After a few bites, #2 settled herself on the baby again, and before I knew it, #1 was back with a very live fish, dropped it in the nest and took off again. #2 is still sitting on the fuzzball, ignoring the fish. This is fascinating!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 19, 2016)

OMG...#1 just brought back a third fish...the nest is filling up fast! LOL


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 19, 2016)

The second egg is beginning to hatch!


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh wow! Thanks for this - we're keeping the computer on and our 8 year old is cheering for the babies!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 19, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Oh wow! Thanks for this - we're keeping the computer on and our 8 year old is cheering for the babies!



Glad to hear that they're enjoying it. I keep checking back, and at one point a while ago, the one that's sitting on the nest now, stood up, and you could see that the second chick was starting to peck a little hole in it's egg. I thought that the parent would watch, but it seems that it's raining, because I can see water beading up on the big one's back, so that one has resumed sitting on the nest, to keep the babies dry. Hope the second one manages to free itself from that shell with the big one on top of it! Did you catch the other one dropping off the fish? Three fish in a short period of time...still wriggling...it's wild!


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 19, 2016)

Saw the little fuzzy baby!!  If eagles are like chickens it could take a day for the egg to hatch.

How does the baby get enough air with a parent sitting on top?


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 19, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> The second egg is beginning to hatch!


 

1:20 pst, fed the eaglet!!!  Still seeing movement in the unhatched egg so it's still viable!!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow, I've never heard of this! I just saw a little baby and the small crack in the egg!

My old laptop is freaking out with the live video feed but hopefully it doesnt die on me! The fan is blowing extra hard.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 19, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Wow, I've never heard of this! I just saw a little baby and the small crack in the egg!
> 
> My old laptop is freaking out with the live video feed but hopefully it doesnt die on me! The fan is blowing extra hard.


 
Sounds like your computer needs an ice pack!

The egg is still early in its process, so maybe give your computer a couple hours break and come back?

Any idea why male and female bald eagles are identical? Are they the only birds like that?

ETA: Found out females are larger


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 19, 2016)

Baby #1 is feisty and hungry! He/she just got fed, and you can see movement through the hole in the egg, of baby #2! 

 © 2016 American Eagle Foundation,EAGLES.ORG


----------



## dibbles (Mar 19, 2016)

The Minnesota DNR has had an eagle cam for several years, so if you want another to watch:

http://www.webcams.dnr.state.mn.us/eagle/

The site is temporarily down right now due to electrical work, but should be back up by tomorrow.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 19, 2016)

And there's the world famous eagles at Decorah, Iowa: http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 20, 2016)

Whoever's on the nest this morning, mom/dad, woke up and is looking hungry, eating what I'm guessing is remnants of yesterday's fish. It looks like there's a big chunk of fish just out of reach of the sitter, but he/she won't move off the baby(s) far enough to reach it. The nest sitter is rearranging them self on the nest, lifting up just enough for me to glimpse a fuzzball beneath, but still can't tell if #2 is out of the shell. Apparently, both adults don't spend the night in the nest. Hopefully the other one will arrive soon with breakfast.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 20, 2016)

Eagle #2 returned to the nest, but without food. The two adults tore apart what was left of yesterday's fish, and fed the babies. Yes, babies! This morning there are two fuzzballs. The eagle that had been on the nest all night has flown off, and the one now sitting, is the one that I believe is the mother. I read that the female is about 1/3 larger than the male, and this one looks bigger to me, and was much more intent on feeding the babies, so perhaps the females have a more maternal instinct? So I'm guessing the male has gone off get some fish. Here's the one I'm guessing is the mom, feeding the babies. You can't see both babes in this pic, they're pretty wobbly and can't hold up their heads for very long. © 2016© 2016 American Eagle Foundation,EAGLES.ORG American Eagle Foundation
© 2016 American Eagle Foundation© 2016 American Eagle Foundation© 2016 American Eagle Foundation© 2016 American Eagle Foundation,EAGLES.ORG


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 20, 2016)

Eaglet #1 is naturally much stronger than #2, having a couple of days head start. #1 is able to hold its head up fairly easily to be fed, while #2 cannot. #1 is getting almost all of the food. I'm concerned for #2. Hope he/she makes it. This is my favorite pic so far.
© 2016 American Eagle Foundation,,EAGLES.ORG


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 21, 2016)

She's feeding them right now, 10:28 pst. The youngest is getting his fair share so far.

Shoot, as I posted lunch was over and now it's nap time.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 21, 2016)

No adult on the MN eagle nest right now so you can get a good look at the babies - there are 3.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks....we saw them! They're so ugly and gangly! Does a parent stay on watch nearby?


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 21, 2016)

I used to work with a wildlife rescue organization - raptors (birds of prey including owls, hawks, eagles) actually make very good foster parents. Our organization tried to have one set of foster parents for each species at all times. They had experienced tree climbers climb the trees where the foster pair nested and secure a heavy-duty laundry basket into the tree and move the bird's nest into the laundry basket. (raptors are actually crappy nest builders.)

When baby raptors are separated from their parents, the organization tries to locate the parents' nest and return the babies to it. If they can't, then the babies are fostered. They started doing this b/c one year they had a group of baby barn owls and the organization was so strapped for money they couldn't afford the mice bills, so in desperation they placed them in a nest a birdwatcher had told them about.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 21, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I used to work with a wildlife rescue organization - raptors (birds of prey including owls, hawks, eagles) actually make very good foster parents. Our organization tried to have one set of foster parents for each species at all times. They had experienced tree climbers climb the trees where the foster pair nested and secure a heavy-duty laundry basket into the tree and move the bird's nest into the laundry basket. (raptors are actually crappy nest builders.)
> 
> When baby raptors are separated from their parents, the organization tries to locate the parents' nest and return the babies to it. If they can't, then the babies are fostered. They started doing this b/c one year they had a group of baby barn owls and the organization was so strapped for money they couldn't afford the mice bills, so in desperation they placed them in a nest a birdwatcher had told them about.



Dixie, that's fascinating. I've really enjoyed watching what devoted parents they are, so I guess it makes perfect sense that they'd be good as fosters. The one who's sitting on the babies settles themselves down so gently on top of them. And often the sitter "fluffs" the straw in the nest with its beak. And when feeding the eaglets, the adult will tear off little bits of food, and if a piece seems too big, the adult will eat it them self. I do wish there was a little more equality in the feeding, the stronger one who holds its head up higher, ends up getting more food. Hopefully the younger, weaker one will catch up. The other morning, the one not on the nest brought three fish in under an hour, still very alive. It was crazy! Would you happen to know where the one not sitting on the eggs goes at night? I guess I kind of expected them both to sleep in the nest, but that's not the case. Does the other one stay nearby?


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, I believe that the one not one the nest stays near by, when they are not hunting. I think it's usually not on the same tree, though, usually a different tree.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 21, 2016)

This is fascinating. While kayaking, I've seen eagles nesting on man made perches (in beetle kill areas where the trees aren't strong enough to support their large nests). I never could get a good look at them, other than watching them catch fish from a respectful distance. Watching the cam is great!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 21, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Yes, I believe that the one not one the nest stays near by, when they are not hunting. I think it's usually not on the same tree, though, usually a different tree.



Thanks for that, Dixie. That's really interesting, and I wouldn't have expected it.



snappyllama said:


> This is fascinating. While kayaking, I've seen eagles nesting on man made perches (in beetle kill areas where the trees aren't strong enough to support their large nests). I never could get a good look at them, other than watching them catch fish from a respectful distance. Watching the cam is great!



I know, isn't it amazing to be able to watch what's going on, like you were sitting there, right on the edge of the nest!? This is one of those moments when I'm so thankful for the internet. I'm really rooting for both babies, and I can't wait to see them get bigger and actually fly out of the nest!


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone been watching lately? I've been too busy. This morning the youngest bird isn't moving much    It was the end of feeding time, maybe he was fed and sleepy?

ETA:  okay I feel better...the mom just fed the little a nice meal!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 23, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Anyone been watching lately? I've been too busy. This morning the youngest bird isn't moving much    It was the end of feeding time, maybe he was fed and sleepy?
> 
> ETA:  okay I feel better...the mom just fed the little a nice meal!



Yes, they're both still there. The older one is definitely stronger, and seems to get fed more. I've seen the babies fighting, really going after one another, so I'm really hoping the little one makes it. I haven't been watching as much, because that's hard to see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 24, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Yes, they're both still there. The older one is definitely stronger, and seems to get fed more. I've seen the babies fighting, really going after one another, so I'm really hoping the little one makes it. I haven't been watching as much, because that's hard to see. Fingers crossed.


 
It is very hard! The website said sibling rivalry can be a cause of demise for an eaglet.  Most birds hatch in the order the eggs were laid so one sibling is always ahead of another but there is a point they catch up. The oldest does not always stay dominant. My fingers crossed too - so many obstacles for them to overcome!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 24, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> It is very hard! The website said sibling rivalry can be a cause of demise for an eaglet.  Most birds hatch in the order the eggs were laid so one sibling is always ahead of another but there is a point they catch up. The oldest does not always stay dominant. My fingers crossed too - so many obstacles for them to overcome!



Feeling a little more hopeful this morning. Looks like there are a couple of fish in the nest, so plenty for everyone. I just watched the babies getting fed, and of course, the older one is right up front, "elbowing" the other out of the way, and he ended up getting all the food. But I noticed something. It seems like maybe the adult kept feeding him, knowing that at some point he would be satisfied, and sit back and then the other eaglet would get to eat, without being bothered by the first one. That's just what happened, #1 got full, and relaxed, and then #2 got to eat. Come on #2, I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 24, 2016)

Snow yesterday in southern MN and northern IA. Both of the nests there have snow on them - especially the one in Decorah, IA. The adults look misearble. Hope it warms up enough to melt the snow today.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 24, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Feeling a little more hopeful this morning. Looks like there are a couple of fish in the nest, so plenty for everyone. I just watched the babies getting fed, and of course, the older one is right up front, "elbowing" the other out of the way, and he ended up getting all the food. But I noticed something. It seems like maybe the adult kept feeding him, knowing that at some point he would be satisfied, and sit back and then the other eaglet would get to eat, without being bothered by the first one. That's just what happened, #1 got full, and relaxed, and then #2 got to eat. Come on #2, I'm rooting for you!!!


 
Good to know; I'm super busy since school is out for 2 weeks of Spring break and when I checked this morning both babies were face down and motionless - with mom trying to nudge one.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 25, 2016)

Both babies being fed this morning from the meager scraps of what appear to be fish or maybe a snake? They need some groceries! I guess it was a fluke when I was watching the other day, and three fish were delivered in less than an hour. These little guys/gals have a good appetite, I hope mom or dad has good luck finding food today.


----------



## Stacy (Mar 28, 2016)

If anyone missed this, National Geographic made a highlight reel

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wl3qRBbsJI[/ame]


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for that Stacy, I hadn't seen it. I've still been checking on them every day, and I'm amazed at how fast they're growing. They no longer look like little puff balls, they look like baby eagles! They've been exercising by stretching up really tall to be fed, and they've even been flapping their little wings. The parents have been leaving them uncovered for longer periods of time, so it's easier to catch a good look at them. It's really been fascinating to have the opportunity to have a close up peek inside an eagles nest, and I can't wait to see the babies get real feathers and eventually fly from the nest. I remember only too well, when bald eagles were an endangered species. It's good to see them back and going strong!


----------



## LisaAnne (Mar 29, 2016)

Amazing, I wish I had tuned in earlier. Beautiful birds, I sent the link to my sister in law she travels to see them.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's a pic from last night of the eaglets asleep. It seems that they have grown to the point to where the adult sitting on them can longer cover them completely. I watched for a few minutes, and they were fluttering their wings a bit in their sleep. Maybe dreaming of the day when they'll leave the nest?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't checked in on these guys for awhile. It's dark in DC, so nothing happening there, and mom is sitting on the Decorah babies. The MN eagle doesn't have an adult there right now so good viewing of the babies. They've grown so much! It looks like they are starting to get their real feathers, and all three were preening themselves. It is fun to be able to watch these nests.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 5, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I haven't checked in on these guys for awhile. It's dark in DC, so nothing happening there, and mom is sitting on the Decorah babies. The MN eagle doesn't have an adult there right now so good viewing of the babies. They've grown so much! It looks like they are starting to get their real feathers, and all three were preening themselves. It is fun to be able to watch these nests.



Dibbles, the "babies" are no longer! They've reached the awkward adolescent phase...beaks too big for their faces, and their feet are huge! Their movements are jerky and awkward, they take a few faltering steps, and stretch their wings as if building up their flight muscles. Gone is the soft, downy, white fuzz they were born with, it's been replaced with a gray, furry layer. Not true feathers yet, but on the way there. Parents are still feeding them, but I did see one of the youngsters pecking at a fish the other day. The kids are growing up! I continue to be in awe of this "bird's eye view" of life in the nest.
© 2016 American Eagle Foundation,EAGLES.ORG


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2016)

I haven't remembered to look at this for such a long time. The babies have grown into beautiful young adults. It seems the MN eagles have fledged, but the DC and Decorah eagles are still in the nest. It's fun to watch them testing their wings!


----------

